# Gamers! Have you bought Skyrim yet???



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone owns a console and plans on playing skyrim haha It looks nutty!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Just started playing right now, graphics are amazing but nothing going on yet.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

consoles. pffff, im gonna get it on the computer the way ive been playing all the elderscroll games since the early 90s


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought MW3 on Wednesday morning and Skyrim just 2 hrs ago. I wont be getting any sleep this weekend! I have a PS3 and I dont use it anymore lol! PC gaming all the way!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've been playing rift with my wife while we wait on the release of guild wars 2, skyrim is tempting though.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bought the mw3 console on tuesday. Skyrim looks okay but I'm looking forward to assassins creed.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i just got bf3 it is good grafics are verry good but i am wating for the nead for spead to come out


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I got it on the release. So far so good. The beginning was meh.. The Fallout series is a bit better.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Death's Sting said:


> I got it on the release. So far so good. The beginning was meh.. The Fallout series is a bit better.


i hope you mean the orginal fallouts not the new ones haha. those werent the best stories ever.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I have it and haven't opened it yet


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i am going to wait for the game of the year edition that includes the 2 expansions and DLCs, it's going to be a long wait ya but i cant' justify getting a new computer right now and oblivion gameplay still leaves so much to do haha.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

yeaupp got it. Hardly even into it, been to busy. But, the graphics are outta this world..... And the actions. You can interact with so many items, just unreal


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

I was also looking at BF3... I rented MW3 and it wasn't that great, just a repeat of MW2.. besides all that I still haven't bought skyrim :/


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

BF3 is best on comp, and its all about the multiplayer


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Got BF3 and Skyrim for PC.

Both fun games.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this kind of funny


----------

